# Night fishing via public access



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Curious how one could fish through the night using public access. Signs say 10pm beach closed. How can you fish at night without renting a house? I'm specifically referring to the myrtle beach/surf side/garden city area. Thanks. Chris.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Ichabod said:


> Curious how one could fish through the night using public access. Signs say 10pm beach closed. How can you fish at night without renting a house? I'm specifically referring to the myrtle beach/surf side/garden city area. Thanks. Chris.


What time does it say that it opens? I am going to be there in 12 days and have not been there in god knows how many decades...

I am/WAS looking at some early morning and at least through "total" sunset fishing if nothing else at the Jetties/ the Garden city pier/ Some damn place/ are you kidding me?

My wifey is gonna be in trouble for dragging my butt there if this case, so someone please help her out


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

Ichabod said:


> Curious how one could fish through the night using public access. Signs say 10pm beach closed. How can you fish at night without renting a house? I'm specifically referring to the myrtle beach/surf side/garden city area. Thanks. Chris.



you can be on the beach all night as long as you are awake and fishing. you cant be parked in the beach access tho. as a shark fisherman my trips usually start at 7pm and run till 10am when people start packing up.

if you are on pawleys island if u go to the north end where the boat ramp and that is.. you can park on the road/grass and use the public access to get to and from the beach. it is also a little further from the road and houses and dont get as much traffic. if u want to be smart or feel comfortable chatting it up with renters ask on if u can park your truck in an empty spot on their rental property so u can fish.. ive had a few offer me breakfast and come down with chairs and books and keep me company early in the am or thru dusk... even had a few let me use their outside shower to wask my gear and self off before my trip home.

their is even a permit for beach fires(camp fire)
Fires on the beach: 
These are allowed with a fire permit from the Town Hall. You can contact them at 237-1698.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Shark, i am familiar with Pawley's. So as long as I park along the road I'm OK? Thanks.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

the north end of the island their is parking for boats... their is also some room by the fences... u would need to park off the street on the grass but as close to the fence as possible. i have herd of a law about being completely off the road... your best bet would be to stop at the shack when u hit island and ask the police what he recomends.. if you park on the road across from the beach access its marked (it is the boat parking) this may also give him a heads up your out their and he may stop by to see if ur ok later or to check up on you..

i was their the other week and parked on the road/grass in front of the house thats getting an overhaul. no ticket or anything.. but i have gotten one for the same spot last year during the busy season.. it may depend who is on patrol or something idk.

usually around 7:730 those boats are off the water.. the ramp isn't light and its not a great ramp to begin with most are off the water by than.. and if its a low tide that night proably will have next to no one useing the spots.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Easiest remedy for night fishing is to stay at one of the condo complexes with a dock on the inlet that has beach access.Best of both worlds.I stay every year in just such a place and fish both the ocean and the inlet.One thing about that inlet is there is always something biting,even if it is only the lowly pinfish and pigfish.You would be amazed at how many black sea bass you can catch,just be really careful about the size limit.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree that having a place to stay is optimal. However, I live only an hour away from the beach and am trying to figure out a way to fish more often.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

i know people from columbia and greenville that fish pawleys and do mostly overnight trips.


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

So looking on google maps you say overnight fishing to park on north end?? I didnt see any parking really, large lot on south end though?? May just do a drive by and check it out...


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

the south end parking lot has same rules/laws and the beach access/parking. off by 10 or whatever time it is.

i promise you their is parking on the north end ive got no reason to lead anyone wrong. 

when you hit the cause way at the t make a left
go to sop sign make right
follow it as far as you can.. ull see a electric gate at end of road. just before that is a road that leads to the boat ramp.(across from that road is a beach access)
just pas that road on the left side(passanger) is grass next to a fence
if you go to the left at theroad ull see the boat ramp.. their are 3 parking spots for boats/trailers

hear is what the boat parking looks like..


pics is from when i use to run baits with my jetski and do beyond brakers fishing in the yak... or run bait if people were around.


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks man, with your instructions I was able to find it...


----------

